# anavar kick start



## lilbra (Apr 30, 2016)

I was about to start new cycle and ran into 50 25mg anavar tabs can't get anymore would using  25mg a day for a week then 50mg for 3 weeks after worth using to Kickstart 12 -14 week test cyp cycle?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 30, 2016)

not really..It takes a few weeks for var to kick in.At that dose and length it wont do much.


----------



## Bigmike (Apr 30, 2016)

lilbra said:


> I was about to start new cycle and ran into 50 25mg anavar tabs can't get anymore would using  25mg a day for a week then 50mg for 3 weeks after worth using to Kickstart 12 -14 week test cyp cycle?





If you want to kick-start a cycle dbol is great, makes you blow up, huge strength gains, plus it's alot cheaper than var, and doesn't have to be run so long.

Var is for slow steady solid gains iirc


----------



## lilbra (Apr 30, 2016)

Figured I was sopposed to get a pack of 100 but it fell through and only got 50. My only other option is to do a test cyp deca cycle, but I already have a case of gyno been having for 3+ years and been scared deca will make it worse. Never tried deca so been spooked.


----------



## lilbra (Apr 30, 2016)

Already done a test dbol cycle plus have old gyno problems. Wanted to try something different.


----------



## Bigmike (Apr 30, 2016)

Any experience with AI/serms? Gyno isnt necessarily easy to treat, but it can be prevented. Dbol is pretty bad when it comes to estradiol, but the old pros used/use deca for a reason, aromatises less than test, guys like Arnold used it before serms/AI existed


----------



## lilbra (Apr 30, 2016)

Plenty of experience with them. I believe I've used just about every AI and serm out there. I've done every gyno protocol out there. Letrozone , raloxifene,  Nolvadex. Nothing ever got rid of it. Already just decided to just get it cut out in the future.In the mean time I do just one cycle a year or so and just try to not make it worse. Play my AI safe and do simple cycles.


----------



## Bigmike (May 1, 2016)

Best thing I can recommend is to use pharma nolva and/or nolva, ugl is hit or miss, but with a five day half life just taking pharma a few times a week on cycle can stop it from getting worse.

Having had it this long, it's not gonna go away without surgery, but you can definitely stop it from getting worse.

We're you running the right protocol/dosage when you got the gyno originally? 

If you got it while running the right ancillaries your very prone to it and may have to pick and choose your compounds carefully, var,primo,winstrol (if ur joints are good) maybe some masteron?


----------



## lilbra (May 1, 2016)

I only use pharm AIs and serms now and I did trying to get rid of it in the past. But when I got gyno I was on a cycle of test and tren and my ai was some bunk ass research chems


----------



## Bigmike (May 1, 2016)

Ahh that explains it. Lesson learned, life goes on. Never heard of someone getting gyno using pharm, and deca doesn't aromatises much, I think you would be fine running a test/deca cycle

Just my .02 cents


----------



## Milo (May 1, 2016)

Kickstarts are stupid. Wait for the test to kick in and use them in unison.


----------



## lilbra (May 1, 2016)

Well elite what you think about my original post after about 2 weeks in test cyp?


----------



## lilbra (May 1, 2016)

Well elite what you think about my original post after about 2 weeks in test cyp?


----------



## gymrat827 (May 1, 2016)

It will help but won't do too much.  You ll need a higher dose for it to really work quickly. Like 80 but than you would run out real quick.


----------



## Milo (May 1, 2016)

Personally I wouldn't use it. Anything less than 50 mg/day for anything less than 4 weeks would be a waste. Wait until you can run it at 50 mg ED for 4-6 weeks starting on week 5 of your cycle.


----------



## lilbra (May 1, 2016)

Thanks for the info! I figured that but always room for second opinion. I'll work on getting more but doesn't look so good. Would any of you try deca for the first time with pre existing gyno?


----------

